# New snowboarder looking for some help



## RapidSnow (Dec 17, 2004)

I'm wondering what kind of snow board [/b]


----------



## RapidSnow (Dec 17, 2004)

*Woops heres the rest of the message*

I'm looking to do something in between freestyle and freeride, I don't know whats really good, but I am looking for a snowboard. I'm 6' and weigh 135 right now. Could gain some weight since im only fourteen. Any good board companies out there with semi well priced boards (For all of you boaters out there I'm looking for quality around that of a Jackson kayak like my allstar)


----------



## Killclimbz (Nov 18, 2004)

If you are just starting, I would look for a board that is between 156-159, given your hieght. You don't really wiegh enough yet to get a bigger board. If your feet are bigger than size 10 you might consider a wide board. If you do get a wide board, I would try to stick on the shorter side as the extra width will make up for the loss of length. 
Second, don't spend a lot. You don't need a high end board yet. $200-$300 max for a beginner to intermediate board. It really won't matter what brand you buy. You are still learning. Get a pricer board when you get into the advanced skill level. That is where a $450-$600 board will make a difference for you. I am not going to recomend a brand, because one it will be my bias and two you should be able to ride just about anything right now. You'll learn what your preferences are as you go.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Good advice abbove. Something else to do is check out used boards at consignment shops and places that sell used gear. Also check out the classifieds. If all you're looking for is a beginner/intermediate package, you may be able to get a good setup for half the price of new gear. Just make sure the bindings are the correct size for the boots you'll be getting. If you can, get a buddy that's been boarding for a few years to go with you to check out gear - just make sure he knows that you're not on the marked for a top-of-the-line setup.

You may not want to skimp on boots though. You'll be wearing them all day long and don't want something that's uncomfortable. Uncomfortable boots are for alpine skiing...

Good luck,

-Andy


----------



## Withdrawn 1 (Mar 13, 2004)

I'm going to agree with Andy on getting good boots. I didn't realize that they make a MAJOR difference on your snow surfin' ability until I tried them out for the first time the other day in CB. I've always snwoboarded on really soft freestyle-like boots. My ankles were just waiting for an injury to occur. No more though! My new Ride boots with my existing strap-in bindings practically do the work for me - so it seems.


----------

